# Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?



## Biatch` (5. März 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich bin nach der Suche nach einem See (Put&Take / oder auch von Vereinen mit Gastkarten) wo es Waller und Störe gibt. Wolte mal auf Stör und Waller gehen da ich aber kaum Seen kenne mit Put&Take Verfahren und Vereinsgewässern(Habe privat Teich) wollte ich mal hier rum fragen ob einer halt Stör/Waller Gewässer in und um Hannover kennt.Desweiteren nehme ich auch gerne Tipps und Tricks auf ein Gewässer bezogen oder auch allgemein auf die Angelei von Stör/Wels an.

Wäre nett

mfg Flo


----------



## StörSpezialist (5. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Das  würde mich persönlich auch sehr interessieren ob wir im Raum Hannover,  etwas Brauchbares an Seen mit Stör und/oder Wels haben.


----------



## Biatch` (5. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Hab noch weiter gegoogelt habe nur 2 Teiche mit Stör und Wels gefunden ca. 100 km entfernt von mir... sonst für Stör noch Angelpark Thönse aber darfst keinen Stör darfst du mitnehmen die sind dafür groß aber auch wieder selten-,-


----------



## fyggi1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Hi Jungs,

der www.fvhannover.de hat da einige gute Gewässer was den Fang von Wallern angeht ! Könnte da den Grossen Ricklinger, Wülfel-Dettmerscher und die Leine empfehlen.

Ich selbst fische nicht auf diese Art, aber man hört und sieht immer wieder das die Waller hier regelmäßig gefangen werden. Natürlich nur wenn man gezielt darauf fischt. Es gibt genug Fische in den besagten Gewässern und die Grössen bewegen sich so ab 1,20 m bis knapp 2 m... Vom "Kleinkram" darunter redet hier kaum keiner ! 

Macht nicht den Fehler und legt die Ruten mit Tauwurm bestückt an den Grund, denn dann brauchst Du die Rute gar nicht mehr ablegen !!! Will damit sagen, dass bereits für reichlich Nachwuchs gesorgt wurde...

Wünsche beim Versuch viel Spaß und hoffe ich konnte helfen !

Gruss


----------



## Biatch` (5. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Danke Fyggi

Wülfel mhh Wülfel erinnert mich noch an die Zeit im SAV...


Naja was ist mit "reichlich Nachwuchs" gemeint? 
Das es viele kleine Waller um die 80-100cm gibt?
Ich meine Wülfel ist ja auch noch eine gute Alternative für 10€ am Tag....


----------



## fyggi1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*



Biatch` schrieb:


> Naja was ist mit "reichlich Nachwuchs" gemeint?



Hi, 

wie ich lese kennst Du Dich hier in der Nähe aus...

Mit "reichlich Nachwuchs" meine ich, dass Du beim Aalangeln mehr Welse fängst als Aale und das ist nicht die Art 'Zwergwelse'. Aalangler reden hier teils von richtig dicken Aalen die im Drill verloren gegangen sind, aber wie mal Tauchgänge ergeben haben handelt es sich hierbei um unzählige Welse in allen Grössen !!!

Man merkt den Rückgang des Weissfisches deutlich und es werden sogar schon Plötzen usw. nachbesetzt. 

Falls Du nen Versuch startest dann wünsche ich jetzt schonmal PETRI !!!

Beste Grüsse...


----------



## MikeJJ (7. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

in Osloß werden regelmäßig Störe gesetzt.
http://forellensee-osloss.de/ 
fährste aber ne knappe Std. von Hannover aus.

Der See ist auch nicht für jeden was weil man da dicht auf dicht sitzt. Deshalb war ich schon länger nicht mehr da.


----------



## Biatch` (7. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie ich lese kennst Du Dich hier in der Nähe aus...
> 
> ...


 

Oh das klingt gut 
Und da kenne mich da hinten bei Wülfel ein bischen aus. Aber wohne knapp 30km entfernt wobei man bei dem Verkehr immer in Wülfel eine 45minütige Fahrt machen muss.

Ein Versuch werde ich wohl starten... ich meine beim bevorzugten Aalangeln von mir, nehme ich auch bei gelegenheit gerne den einen oder Anderen Waller auch.


mikeJJ

Also sprich wie am Forellenpuff? ISt doch eig. normal das die um möglichst viel Gewinn viele Plätze aneinander setzen.


Müsste mal gucken im Umkreis von 120 km habe ich 2 Teich noch gefunden muss mir die Seite mal angeucken... Aber danke


----------



## Biatch` (7. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Osslos sieht ja auch ma Spannend aus...


----------



## Biatch` (10. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*

Wie steht es in Lafferde mit Stör/Welsen? oder kennt überhaupt einer das Gewässer?


----------



## mirko1988 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Stör und Waller-Seen in und um Hannover?*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> in Osloß werden regelmäßig Störe gesetzt.
> http://forellensee-osloss.de/
> fährste aber ne knappe Std. von Hannover aus.
> 
> Der See ist auch nicht für jeden was weil man da dicht auf dicht sitzt. Deshalb war ich schon länger nicht mehr da.



Was haben die denn für Welse? Sind das afrikanische?


----------

